# one kitty pregnant, worried about reaction of other??



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

I have two cats, they're sisters and both haven't been neutered. 6 weeks ago I left my door unlocked at night and a male cat managed to break in! One of my cats was in heat at the time and is now pregnant, but my other cat is not.

I'll be going on holiday two weeks after she's expected to give birth and I'm just worried about how my other cats going to react as I won't be around to give her attention.

Does any one have any advice?! They get on great but she's the more dominant one so I'm worried how she'll act when her sister has kitties  Should they be safe?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Can i just ask why are you going on holiday if you know she will give birth then? are you leaving her to give birth at home alone?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopefully your other cat is now neutered...

And personally I would cancel my holidayand instead take the week off when kittens are due so I can keep an eye on things. Lola has had two (planned) litters, she has managed fine both times, most cats do, but if a cat goes into labour when you are out at work you can come home to all sorts of problems.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Is there anyone staying in the house while you're away?

If not, then personally I wouldn't be going on holiday with kittens - let alone ones that will only be a couple of weeks old - in the house

I appreciate you've probably been looking forward to your holiday - but the cats have to come first ......

Also echo that I hope kitty 2 has now been spayed & kitty 1 will be done ASAP


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with this ^^^. Going away on holiday 2 weeks after the expected birth of the kittens is not a good idea, unless you are leaving mum and babies in the capable hands of someone else in the household whom the cats know and trust, and who is knowledgeable about cat care, and will be living within the house, not calling in twice a day. 

When your cat gets near to her time of birth she will need a cardboard box, with blankets, in a quiet room away from your other cat. Whilst the kittens are tiny and very dependent upon mum you must keep mum indoors 24/7. I would also keep your other cat out of mum & babies room for the first few days, until mum is more used to the idea of being a mum.


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> Can i just ask why are you going on holiday if you know she will give birth then? are you leaving her to give birth at home alone?


it was already booked..


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

My partners parents are taking us away, it was booked months ago, I'm not going to cancel it. Cats have kittens in the wild and are perfectly capable. My mum is going to be looking after them while I'm away she has looked after many litters. I'm only asking if the other cat is likely to have a bad reaction towards them. They're house cats so I haven't rushed into taking them, I actually had them booked in but then she became pregnant and I'd rather have them both done at the same time. I was only asking for advice Jesus christ.


----------



## Crazy Mazy (Feb 6, 2014)

rachaelmcl said:


> it was already booked..


Shame their spaying wasn't already booked 

Have you any idea how many cats and kittens are cooped up in shelters all over the UK ...and they are the lucky ones who weren't pts due to no spaces available to take them.

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

Crazy Mazy said:


> Shame their spaying wasn't already booked
> 
> Have you any idea how many cats and kittens are cooped up in shelters all over the UK ...and they are the lucky ones who weren't pts due to no spaces available to take them.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday.


Like i said it was booked but a lot of male cats were calling out side the house, then one night one somehow managed to get in. 
I know a lot of cat lovers they will have happy homes.
They're house cats so I didn't see any panic to get them spayed. 
I'm sorry I just don't see the big deal here, they're cats, they're healthy, I don't see why they're not aloud to have kittens. The only thing I'm worried about is my other cats reaction, but clearly I'm not going to get any advice here. I'm not just going at you I just can't believe peoples reactions here. I adore my cats, I've always had cats, they've always lead happy lives.. 
I've not been away for six years why would I cancel my holiday? It's outrageous.


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> Can i just ask why are you going on holiday if you know she will give birth then? are you leaving her to give birth at home alone?


No shes due two weeks before hand. You give me a refund for my holiday and maybe I'll cancel it how about that? Can you afford it?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

rachaelmcl said:


> No shes due two weeks before hand. You give me a refund for my holiday and maybe I'll cancel it how about that? Can you afford it?


My goodness, what a tantrum.

You had two female, unspayed cats, and lots of males outside the house? What did you think was going to happen?

You should have had them neutered long ago, but you didn't bother, but why in the World are you being aggressive now when people give you their honest opinion?

You ask why they're not allowed to have kittens? Because the shelters and rescues already have a huge problem with unwanted cats and kittens.

Who can say how your other cat will react? Apparently, you're not that concerned, as you're more than happy to clear off and leave your Mother with the problem that YOU created.

One word really comes to mind here. Selfish.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

rachaelmcl said:


> My partners parents are taking us away, it was booked months ago, I'm not going to cancel it. Cats have kittens in the wild and are perfectly capable. My mum is going to be looking after them while I'm away she has looked after many litters. I'm only asking if the other cat is likely to have a bad reaction towards them. They're house cats so I haven't rushed into taking them, *I actually had them booked in but then she became pregnant and I'd rather have them both done at the same time*. I was only asking for advice Jesus christ.


If they were booked in to be spayed ,what stopped them being done  ,especially as you were obviously aware that a mating had taken place and if pregnant,you would be on holiday when your cats needed you.
You have to appreciate you have asked for advice from a forum who have heard this so many times before


----------



## Crazy Mazy (Feb 6, 2014)

Any vet would have spayed your pregnant cat in her early stages of pregnancy. You could have got your other cat spayed at the same time too.

Un-spayed cats are also susceptible to life threatening diseases. Are you even aware of that?

If you volunteered at a cat shelter you would think twice about spaying your cats believe me. At the shelter I volunteer at (and the same for all shelters world wide) the adult cats there have to take yet another back seat at this time of year due to Joe Public dumping their unwanted kittens on them 

Spaying/neutering should be made compulsory to end this needless suffering


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

Crazy Mazy said:


> Any vet would have spayed your pregnant cat in her early stages of pregnancy. You could have got your other cat spayed at the same time too.
> 
> Un-spayed cats are also susceptible to life threatening diseases. Are you even aware of that?
> 
> ...


Right yeah make my cat abort her kittens. what is up with you people? **** me you freaks, I feel sorry for you pets, they must hate you. 
When cats have kittens they look after them, if they need your help you help, not take over. I would rather my cats be able to have a litter then get spayed, just like I would rather be able to have children on my own terms. 
Congratulations for being a volunteer but that's totally irrelevant as I said they will all have happy homes lined up. 
I thought I'd look on a forum for advice, not criticism. Lets all get our cats spayed and only let breeder have kittens cause yeah breeding's great for cats it doesn't leave most of them with health problems oh no sure. 
Forget it. What a joke, if you were all such brilliant cat lovers you'd be helping me out not being a bunch of stuck up cows. 
**** it I'll find advice from realistic people. Wierdos. I really do pitty your pets i really do.
Needless suffering. LOL!


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

And just for the record my cats are perfectly healthy thanks. Cats are animals they have instincts they know what they're doing, they don't need, and I'm sure don't like, being mollycoddled by people like you.


----------



## Crazy Mazy (Feb 6, 2014)

You seriously need to get a reality check. 

What price a holiday??


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

Crazy Mazy said:


> You seriously need to get a reality check.
> 
> What price a holiday??


I do? Waw.

And what do you mean? That's not even a proper sentence?

I hope to god you do not have children they must be miserable. Are you going to make them get neutered too? Let's make every living thing infertile! :thumbsup:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow. Just, wow. There are no words...


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

..........


----------



## rachaelmcl (May 24, 2014)

I know my cats are happy, I know they're healthy. I don't need to take this **** from people who's lives are clearly so sad.
Also for the record, these two kitties were days away from being put to sleep, I am well aware of the lack of homes for kittens, but LIKE I SAID, my cats litter will have homes lined up for them as soon as they're born. 
Goodbye, I hope you enjoy your day. Domesticated cats are domesticated believe it or not. They aren't dependent on you when they are born, you make them that way. I love my cats, but I am not going to treat them like objects apposed to living animals. 
I'm off to find decent people with realistic views and advice. Bye.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

rachaelmcl said:


> Right yeah make my cat abort her kittens. what is up with you people? **** me you freaks, I feel sorry for you pets, they must hate you.


Spaying cats in early to mid pregnancy can be - and is - regularly performed to help reduce the number of _unplanned_ litters in this country, which is unfortunately high (no two ways about it). In a shelter/rescue situation, spaying pregnant cats occurs even more often.

Rescue centres are oversubscribed. While nobody wants to terminate a pregnancy, it is better in terms of time, money and SPACE to look after and rehome one cat, rather than a whole litter plus mum.

Let's not anthropomorphise too much. It's a practical situation, unfortunately.



> When cats have kittens they look after them, if they need your help you help, not take over. *I would rather my cats be able to have a litter then get spayed*, just like I would rather be able to have children on my own terms.


Did your cat become pregnant on her own terms? Do cats even have terms? I was under the impression that this pregnancy was an accident due to a male cat somehow breaking into the house. I'm sure it was not intentional, but you have to be careful of comments like that in bold because it makes it sound like it was.



> I thought I'd look on a forum for advice, not criticism. Lets all get our cats spayed and only let breeder have kittens cause yeah breeding's great for cats it doesn't leave most of them with health problems oh no sure.


You appear conflicted. What _are_ your views on cat breeding? That it's harmless and natural? Or that it's >sarcasm mode on< 'great for cats'?

Please do not take my question as a slight or a criticism. It is a genuine question asked in good faith - things don't always come across that way on an internet forum.



> Forget it. What a joke, if you were all such brilliant cat lovers you'd be helping me out not being a bunch of stuck up cows.


You have received some excellent advice above. Read what chillminx has written - she has given some practical advice for the birth. I know it must be difficult to give up a holiday, especially if you haven't had one in ages - I know I wouldn't want to give it up - but people are only suggesting this because, in your own words, you have expressed concern about leaving them and how your other cat is going to react.

If you do have someone trusted and experienced to live in with them and keep an eye on things, then that's fine. If your mum is up for it and knows what she's doing, or where to get help, then I wouldn't foresee any problems.

I would suspect your other cat will be fine, but it would be worth finding some way to separate them so mum can raise her litter in peace. Please get them rebooked in for spaying as soon as you can - I'm sure you don't want all of this happening again!



> **** it I'll find advice from realistic people. Wierdos. I really do pitty your pets i really do.
> Needless suffering. LOL!


My cat is fine. Really.

Do I count as a realistic, decent person? I am a little bit qualified, you know.

I hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

rachaelmcl said:


> Right yeah make my cat abort her kittens. what is up with you people? **** me you freaks, I feel sorry for you pets, they must hate you.
> When cats have kittens they look after them, if they need your help you help, not take over. I would rather my cats be able to have a litter then get spayed, just like I would rather be able to have children *on my own terms.*
> Congratulations for being a volunteer but that's totally irrelevant as I said they will all have happy homes lined up.
> I thought I'd look on a forum for advice, not criticism. Lets all get our cats spayed and only let breeder have kittens cause yeah breeding's great for cats it doesn't leave most of them with health problems oh no sure.
> ...


But them having kittens isnt on their terms, its on yours. The reason people are annoyed as they love animals and would do anything for them. Yet you seem to disregard your cats well being by not wanting to be with them at a very stressful time and let someone check on them now and again. Yes cats have kittens in the wild, but many have problems. Like what if all the kittens die during birth? or one gets stuck and your cat dies because you weren't there for her when she needed you? Someone needs to be with them as much as possible close to the birth to avoid problems.

If you are worried about your other cat keep them in separate rooms, then there is no need to worry about them injuring each other or the kittens.

There is no need to have a go at everyone, we are all entitled to our opinions thats what happens when you come onto a public forum.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

And Breathe ........

wow what a thread, forgotten now what the question was.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Agree with all that's been said on the spaying and cancelling the holiday.

Are you planning on keeping the girls together? Many times new mums appreciate a private area to bond with their new kittens, not all girls will accept having another cat around especially an unspayed one.

Put her in a separate room, and whoever is coming to stay while you are going away can make sure to spend enough hours with them both.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

rachaelmcl said:


> What do you do? What are your lives? Genuinely asking, cause they must be terrible. Is your cat your only companion bar the other pathetic people on here? Are they happy? Do you think they enjoy being suffocated by you all?


Please don't be beligerent.

In genuine answer to your genuine question: I work full time. My life is not terrible. My cat is not my only companion. My cat is happy. He is not suffocated.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I really want to read this thread but i don't think i should. Having over 30 kittens here in rescue just because people didn't bother spaying makes me a tiny bit angry...
Then of course there is the cost - not only feeding hungry moms but lots of little mouths too. On top of that, what about when things go wrong. An out of hours c-section cost almost £400 not long ago for me when one of the rescue cats couldn't give birth, then of course the fact that she suffered


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rachaelmcl said:


> My partners parents are taking us away, it was booked months ago, I'm not going to cancel it. Cats have kittens in the wild and are perfectly capable. *My mum is going to be looking after them while I'm away she has looked after many litters*. I'm only asking if the other cat is likely to have a bad reaction towards them. They're house cats so I haven't rushed into taking them, I actually had them booked in but then she became pregnant and I'd rather have them both done at the same time. I was only asking for advice Jesus christ.


Slaps forehead and walks away :sad:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

rachaelmcl said:


> My partners parents are taking us away, it was booked months ago, I'm not going to cancel it. Cats have kittens in the wild and are perfectly capable. My mum is going to be looking after them while I'm away she has looked after many litters. I'm only asking if the other cat is likely to have a bad reaction towards them. They're house cats so I haven't rushed into taking them, I actually had them booked in but then she became pregnant and I'd rather have them both done at the same time. I was only asking for advice Jesus christ.


Many cats have kittens in the wild and are perfectly capable. Some get into trouble and die. Many of their kittens die. That's nature, that's Darwinism.

You also didn't explain you had a plan for them being looked after while you were away, and surely you can now see the flaw in your plan of waiting 'because they were indoor cats'?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

rachaelmcl said:


> And just for the record my cats are perfectly healthy thanks. Cats are animals they have instincts they know what they're doing, they don't need, and I'm sure don't like, being mollycoddled by people like you.


When it comes to sex cats are driven by their hormones. They don't know that sex leads to kittens, they can't make a choice as we can. Imagine an island where a group of teenages with no sex education are left to do 'what feels good'.

With regards to kittening and looking after them, some cats do, and others don't. The ones that don't lose their kittens if they are living wild. Some cats are easily disturbed and abandon their kittens, others will stick with them through thick & thin. Some have no milk, some get mastitis, some have a retained placenta.

BTW every time an unneutered cat calls her risk of breast cancer goes up a little, and she has a small risk of pyometra.

If she had been spayed as soon as you knew she had been mated (presumably pretty much that day) she wouldn't have been pregnant at that point in time. Cats are induced ovulators - they only release eggs when mated. It takes quite some time (as in almost 2 weeks) for the eggs to be released, get fertilised and get implanted into her uterus.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rachaelmcl said:


> Like i said it was booked but a lot of male cats were calling out side the house, then one night one somehow managed to get in.


They were probably hanging around as your cats are unsprayed and will be coming into heat ..... seriously, that's a recipe for disaster.

How old are your cats? (having litters very young can be very dangerous)

Ohhhh and I've not been on holiday since 2000 - I have pets, they come first and TBH I'd rather have their love & attention for 52 weeks a year than a lie on a beach (or whatever) for a fortnight



rachaelmcl said:


> Kittens who will regularly checked upon by someone who has cared for many litters which have all lived happy lives.


mmmmm obviously this is a regular occurance then and not just a one off accident 

You're 'having a go' at us because we put the interests of the cat first ...... seriously?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my, rather defensive aren't we? hmy:
Please do go your merry way onto a different forum - rude and offensive people like you are not welcome here.
I think you will find the advice you get elsewhere will be the same and the comments you will receive with regards to your behaviour will also mirror the reaction you got here


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh and I've not been on holiday since 2000 - I have pets, they come first and TBH I'd rather have their love & attention for 52 weeks a year than a lie on a beach (or whatever) for a fortnight


I've only been on holiday twice in my life - a family trip to Cornwall in 1996, and my honeymoon to York in 2010. :lol:

At this rate, my next one will be in 2024!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think she's coming back. I'm a bit sad. I wanted to know if I was a 'realistic', 'decent' person.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> I've only been on holiday twice in my life - a family trip to Cornwall in 1996, and my honeymoon to York in 2010. :lol:
> 
> At this rate, my next one will be in 2024!


Oh God now I'm starting to feel guilty about my holiday :lol:
Due to the amount it cost me overall I'll also be looking at another one around the 2024 mark :smilewinkgrin:

Shosh you are most definitely a realistic and decent person - sadly however the OP is certainly not :frown2:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> I don't think she's coming back. I'm a bit sad. I wanted to know if I was a 'realistic', 'decent' person.


I know you are Shosh no matter what she says

Bagpuss woudn't have been with you if you weren't


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> I don't think she's coming back. I'm a bit sad. I wanted to know if I was a 'realistic', 'decent' person.


How can you possibly be a 'realistic', 'decent' person?

Do you allow your pets to remain unspayed/unneutered for their lifetime, wandering round mating freely?

Do you then allow them to raise their offspring without any help from you, (presumably worming and weaning the kittens themselves), whilst you go away on holiday without a care in the World?

If you can answer yes, then indeed, you are an exemplary pet owner and an example to us all.

If, however, you care for your pets, have them neutered for the sake of their health, then you're mollycoddling them and stifling them and they must be miserable.

We've all been getting it horribly wrong all these years. We could have made life so much easier for ourselves and spent the money we would have saved by not bothering with neutering on holidays abroad.

Who Knew?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweety said:


> We've all been getting it horribly wrong all these years. We could have made life so much easier for ourselves and spent the money we would have saved by not bothering with neutering on holidays abroad.
> 
> Who Knew?


Oh ****!

I wonder if castration is reversible!!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

rachaelmcl said:


> Right yeah make my cat abort her kittens. what is up with you people? **** me you freaks, I feel sorry for you pets, they must hate you.
> When cats have kittens they look after them, if they need your help you help, not take over. I would rather my cats be able to have a litter then get spayed, just like I would rather be able to have children on my own terms.
> Congratulations for being a volunteer but that's totally irrelevant as I said they will all have happy homes lined up.
> I thought I'd look on a forum for advice, not criticism. Lets all get our cats spayed and only let breeder have kittens cause yeah breeding's great for cats it doesn't leave most of them with health problems oh no sure.
> ...


Well, I've read some fanciful nonsense in my time, but this lot just about tops it.

Self-congratulatory and outlandish excuses for what is really lazy, sloppy and totally irresponsible behaviour.

If we all followed this doctrine of no neutering and allowed our pets to breed at will, the Country would be overrun, literally, with homeless animals.

And you think we're all "Weirdos"?

We may be "Stuck up Cows", but we're stuck up cows who know what our responsibilities are and do everything we can to ensure our pets lead happy lives without producing two litters of kittens a year, when so many are already homeless.

Enjoy your holiday dear. Your cat may very well be okay without your help. I'm guessing she's far better able to run the show than you are.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sweety said:


> We may be "Stuck up Cows", but we're stuck up cows who know what our responsibilities are and do everything we can to ensure our pets lead happy lives without producing two litters of kittens a year, when so many are already homeless.


:thumbup1: :yesnod:


----------

